# lab and a head strike by a rattler.



## kinja (May 21, 2004)

My poor pooch got hit in the eye by a rattler this morning south of Dilley. Looks like she will lose that eye at best. Bad location for a strike. 

Took her to an emergency clinic in San Antonio for treatment. I'm back at the ranch just sick about the whole thing. 

Watch out for those bird dogs and darn snakes. It's part of the risk with working dogs. Killed a moccasin Tues at my feet with the same dog. 

A before pic and two hours after on the way to SA.


----------



## Fearless (Jun 28, 2015)

Sorry to hear that and hope your dog gets better soon.


----------



## kinja (May 21, 2004)

After photo


----------



## Whipray (Mar 12, 2007)

aw man...poor dog. Did she have any snake avoidance training? My lab got it as part of her training 10 years ago, and she still gives them a wide birth. In fact, I can usually tell where they are in the field because when she smells one, she turns around and runs the other way.


----------



## Calfroper81 (Nov 4, 2012)

Hope everything turns out ok for ur dog


----------



## TxDuSlayer (Jun 24, 2006)

Poor baby, i hope she will be ok.


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

Man that sucks!!:frown:


----------



## LA Wader (Oct 22, 2013)

Man that sux. I hope the best for your dog.


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

Heartbreaking...best of luck, maybe she'll surprise you.....prayers...


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

Side note, any friend that lets their bud bleed on their leather seats and not worry about it, is a good friend indeed.
Also, how long did the doc tell you till she was in the clear?


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

Hate to see that Tom


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oOslikOo (Jul 13, 2010)

Sorry to hear that. Prayers up for your friend


----------



## JDubya (Sep 26, 2012)

Sorry to hear...hope everything turns out ok


----------



## The Driver. (May 20, 2004)

Hope all goes well!


----------



## mapman (Nov 8, 2005)

What a heartbreak. Hope all goes well.


----------



## fishingtwo (Feb 23, 2009)

My Prayers that it turns out the best it can all things considered.


----------



## Tall1 (Aug 3, 2009)

Prayers for the pooch. We had a lab take one on the nose Friday morning near Mathis. His owner's brother in law is a vet, and was hunting with us, luckily. He gave the lab Benadryl and a steroid shot in the field, then they took him to a vet near San Antonio. He was back hunting yesterday afternoon.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tealman (Sep 20, 2005)

Prayers sent, my lab and i both were about a foot to two for a rattler in garwood saturday morning during a teal hunt. Heard they get into oilfield pipes and end up were they do. Dad killed a 5 foot one in shiner a few months ago, have never seen any in shiner all of our lives, dad is 90 as of yesterday. Take care of the pup i am still shook up of how close we can to trouble,


----------



## daddyeaux (Nov 18, 2007)

Man, hate to hear about the snake bite. Sure is a shame to lose an eye. I hope you put several rounds into that rattler......


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

Sorry bud that sux. Hope she comes through okay and gets back to normal.


----------



## mrsh978 (Apr 24, 2006)

I know exactly what your hound is going thru - been on the receiving end myself . Dog may not loose eye- it looks bad now , but with proper care and some luck , hound will be hunting **** season in about 6 weeks. Good luck


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Snake vaccine ??? Its cheap and well worth the $25 bucks.


----------



## TxDuSlayer (Jun 24, 2006)

Any updates?? How is the poor baby doing ?? Gonna need some TLC for sure !!!!


----------



## Capt.Troy (Aug 29, 2006)

Prayers for your dog. I can tell y'all are the best of friends and that's a special bond.


----------



## fishingtwo (Feb 23, 2009)

Hoping for some good news!


----------



## kinja (May 21, 2004)

Tilley has been through 2 de snake clinics, has the vaccine. Didn't matter. 

She was hunting a dead bird in a fence row thicket. I heard the rattles and it was loud. I called her off and she came. Never yelped blinked or anything. Truly had no idea she had been hit. 

We hunted for another hour or so when I noticed blood coming out of her eye. No swelling. I opened her eyelid and the eyeball was not recognizable. Thought she punctured it on a thorn. Hurried to camp and packed headed to Houston and Gulf Coast Vet clinic. Hit the ranch gate and she had started to swell so I knew what it was. 

I've had 5 quail dogs get hit, they all went through multiple desnake clinics. I'm here to tell you that in my experience on hard running dogs it isn't foolproof. Don't kid yourself on the vaccine either. 

Her blood clotting markers are back to normal but her head is as big as a basketball. Hoping to stabilize her to get to Houston in the morning.


----------



## Navi (Jun 2, 2009)

Man I feel for you and your pup, that is my biggest fear with my pup. Hope there is a speedy and full recovery


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Hoping all turns out well.


----------



## regulator (May 21, 2004)

Damnnnit.... hope she heals well, please keep us updated...


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

The folks at Gulf Coast have saved my youngest lab twice. I hope your pup gets through this.


----------



## letsgofishbro (Feb 8, 2012)

Prayers for your dog.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

I sure feel sorry for your Lab and for you. Prayers that all goes well for both of you.

TH


----------



## NOCREEK (Jan 18, 2012)

Wow...hope she hangs tuff and recovers soon!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

Man! Hope she recovers fast. Prayers for your pup.


----------



## kweber (Sep 20, 2005)

w/dogs a head strike is better than a chest strike...
good luck for your Lab...


----------



## kweber (Sep 20, 2005)

another thing that aint good is most Labs are stuck in a sub-divison for over 6mos...
and then suddenly, yehaaa..
training goes out the window...
run till ya drop from heat...
and the fact that Labs usually don't qualify for Mensa....


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

Prayers for your pup. Bad deal.


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

We had a couple dogs bite on the head when I was a kid,and they recovered just fine and were a lot wiser.One got bit a second time and didn't swell 1/2 as much.


----------



## PhiDelt818 (Jul 8, 2015)

Prayers sent


----------



## kinja (May 21, 2004)

Haute Pursuit said:


> The folks at Gulf Coast have saved my youngest lab twice. I hope your pup gets through this.


Is your lab named Grace? Sitting in a room at Gulf Coast and they have a pic of a fox red lab that the docs saved twice.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Pattillo said:


> Is your lab named Grace? Sitting in a room at Gulf Coast and they have a pic of a fox red lab that the docs saved twice.


No sir, mine's name is Grizz. I believe they have a whole wing named after him. 

Best of luck with your girl.


----------



## finkikin (Jul 8, 2011)

Dadgum! Hope your lab recovers soon!


----------



## paulb1184 (Aug 12, 2014)

Hope for a fast recovery.


----------



## kinja (May 21, 2004)

Pooch looks like she can have a functioning eye. The fangs missed the eyeball. One going behind and the other to the left. I would have lost that bet. Assuming necrosis doesn't get it. 

Using hyperbaric treatment to speed recovery. That's a new one to me. 

Turning out to be an awful expensive bird hunt. Thanks for the concern, pretty much out of the woods.


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

Great news, P! Hyperbaric for dogs, who knew?


----------



## duckmania (Jun 3, 2014)

Hope it all works out for you bud, sounds like he s turned the corner.


----------



## fishingtwo (Feb 23, 2009)

Glad to hear this and hope she recovers.


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

My wife had Hyperbaric treatments for a injury, her's looked like a bank tube.


----------



## mrsh978 (Apr 24, 2006)

Glad to hear about the hounds progress - my hound went thru chemo in there - total of $15 k ... But she hunted 3 more years and lived to 15.5 ! Keep up with the updates


----------



## Tealman (Sep 20, 2005)

Great news, glad to hear the pup is going be ok,


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

Good job on both of y'all. Thanks for the update


----------



## LA Wader (Oct 22, 2013)

Glad to hear that your dog is making progress.


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Allright, good news.


----------



## Drifter (May 23, 2004)

Good deal.....hopefully she will recover 100%!!!

Drifter


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

Glad she is out of the woods and I hope the eye recovers.


----------



## Boomhauer75 (Jan 3, 2010)

I have been following this and am glad the pup is ok! There is nothing I would not do for my 3 pups.


----------



## AirbornXpress (Sep 27, 2006)

Sorry to hear, hope you unloaded your gun on the rattler! We still praying for y'all 
Glad y'all are doing better 
Money well spent


----------



## Gap (Jun 4, 2004)

Glad to hear heading the right way, great looking dog. So hard to not hate snakes...


----------



## Timemachine (Nov 25, 2008)

I am glad to hear about the progress. Dogs are tough!


----------



## wal1809 (May 27, 2005)

I am really sorry to see your dog getting hit like that. It is a bad ordeal all the way around.

I completely agree with your statement that snake aversion training is not foolproof. I have been doing the snake aversion training for a long long time. I make it a point to tell everyone this is not a foolproof method. We do what we can but that doesn't mean the dogs will not get hit.

The example I use is: We as humans can communicate and understand each other perfectly. We can go to the King ranch on a quail hunt and both agree we need to be careful as there are rattlesnakes. With that knowledge of the dangers discussed and understood by two humans, they can still get a bite. So how can we expect the snake aversion training to be 100% for a dog. As a professional I am here to tell you 100% avoidance is IMPOSSIBLE. We do what we can do to avoid and we do what we can do for after bite care, vaccinate. Neither are foolproof.

I was not there of course but possibly the snake didn't rattle until after the bite or right before. It could have been laying there, the dog disturbed it, gave a reactionary bite and then rattled. There is no way of knowing what indicators the dog had prior to the bite. Did he have the three aversion factors which are scent, sight and sound before he got hit? 

My suggestion is this. Find a trainer you like and believe in. Visit him before going afield every year. Missing a year sets your dogs back to square one, removing the foundation built the year prior. Here is what I mean: If you teach a pup to sit and teach it right, you will get a good clean crisp sit when the command is given. Now skip a year and don't give that command for a whole year. At the end of that year when you give that command the dog will sit but it won't be clean and crisp. Take that example out to two years and the dog won't even remember the sit command.

This has to be done every year like clockwork and the pressure delivered has to be immense. When a dog leaves my training they need to be scared enough to **** themselves. They need to have that tail tucked, arse down, heaving in the chest for air and their haunches sucked in. I like to see them scratching the paint off a customer's door trying to get back in the truck. I want to see absolute fright. Even a dog that displays all of these signs can still get bit.

I sure hope for a speedy recovery for your pup. That sucks all the way around.


----------



## Bull Minnow (May 28, 2004)

Great news. Just reading this today. Sorry your pup had to go through the this but happy to hear all is good


----------



## JOKERSWILD (May 21, 2004)

glad you dog is going to make it 
joker


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

Good to hear I hope your pup makes a full recovery!


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

Just saw this. Truly brought tears to my eyes when I saw that pic of her in the seat of your truck. I was glad to hear that things are looking good for her. Even if she looses her eye, you still have your pup. I had a one eyed dog and it never seemed to bother her. Praying for the best.


----------



## Go Frogs (Nov 19, 2014)

Glad to hear T is doing well. She is a trooper, one of the smartest/best retrievers I have ever had the pleasure of being around. Look forward to seeing her hopefully soon.


----------



## Big Fish (Feb 4, 2005)

*Snake Bite*

Glad your dog is doing well. My chocolate got bit by a copperhead when he was a pup. The picture is about 30 minutes after he was bit. He ended up at an emergency clinic off I-10 & Wirt because they were the only ones with the anti-venom. He was better overnight after a dose of the anti-venom and $1,700.00.


----------



## Redfish Hawk (Jun 20, 2009)

Any updates? Hoping for a full recovery for your dog...


----------



## Coastal_RedRaider (Dec 30, 2014)

So sorry this happened to you and your pup! I've had too many close calls with mine. Will keep you and your pup in my prayers!


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

How is your pup doing? Hope she is going to make a full recovery.


----------



## monkeyman1 (Dec 30, 2007)

http://www.embracepetinsurance.com/

She isn't a working dog, but we've had insurance on Cookie since we got her. Might want to check into it. They've always paid our claims without question.


----------



## Capt sharky (Feb 22, 2012)

Hows your pup doing that looks bad i love them labs


----------



## kinja (May 21, 2004)

Pooch is much better and improving daily. She still can't see much if any out of the eye but over time that's expected to return. Still leaking blood and fluid out of that eye. Doc says its normal. 

Took her off pain meds yesterday and she has responded well. 

FYI, all in was just north of $4K. Antivenin was $585 a vile. 

She's a bit off in the head still, somewhat dazed and confused and real skittish at times. Time will tell thanks for the concern. I plan on hunting her for big ducks. She was ****** I left her Sat am for teal


----------



## duckmania (Jun 3, 2014)

She looks much better, so glad she's going to pull through. Looks like it missed her eye. 
$4k is not chump change but a bargain for keeping your pal around.


----------



## fishingtwo (Feb 23, 2009)

Glad she's doing better.


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

Glad she is doing better. Those pictures still make my eyes water. Take good care of her.


----------



## sparrish8 (Jul 13, 2013)

Ive heard some dogs can get bit by venomous snakes and it effects them very little, will just swell up, obviously different for each dog does anyones know anything about that.


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

sparrish8 said:


> Ive heard some dogs can get bit by venomous snakes and it effects them very little, will just swell up, obviously different for each dog does anyones know anything about that.


Pitbull growing up used to kill every snake he seen. After 5-6 times his neck wouldn't even swell. These were copperheads and moccosins. Neither compare to a big rattler.

Glad your dog is gonna pull through.


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

Glad to hear the update. Hope it continues to go well.


----------



## Red3Fish (Jun 4, 2004)

I had a big black cocker spaniel. I used to hunt/fish the rice reservoirs around Waller when a kid (~1955). Water moccasins use to be his nemesis. First time bit, went under house for about 3 days, off feed, only water. Second bite, not so bad, just swelling, off feed for a day. By about the 4th bite, he would only get a knot about the size of a golf ball, and not seem to bother him. 

Later in life, one got him in the eye, and it turned white like a marble, but didn't slow him down too much. Country dogs didn't go to the vet back then, except for rabies shots. If I had to guess, I would say old Duke got bitten at least 6 or 8 times.....he hated snakes and would go after every one!

Later
R3F


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

4 grand wouldn't buy you a good used car.That's well spent money to save your buddy.Dang I'm glad this has a happy ending.


----------



## finkikin (Jul 8, 2011)

Good news about the pup!!


----------



## wal1809 (May 27, 2005)

That is excellent news!!


----------



## Timemachine (Nov 25, 2008)

My late Daisy Girl had a $4000 ER bill after getting hit by a car. She live another 6 or 7 years after that. Would glaly pay that again to spent just one day with her again. Glad your Fur Child is doing better.


----------

